# Unable to change password



## yethie (Jan 2, 2015)

Hello,
I have a very strange problem. I'm unable to change my password. I tried with `passwd` and I noticed that the master.password file was modified, but the password needed to log in with ssh is unchanged. I read that this can happen if PAM is using an auth system other than unix, like ldap. What can I do to understand what's happening?

The content of /etc/pam.d/sshd is the following:


```
#
# $FreeBSD: release/8.4.0/etc/pam.d/sshd 170510 2007-06-10 18:57:20Z yar $
#
# PAM configuration for the "sshd" service
#

# auth
auth            sufficient      pam_opie.so             no_warn no_fake_prompts
auth            requisite       pam_opieaccess.so       no_warn allow_local
#auth           sufficient      pam_krb5.so             no_warn try_first_pass
#auth           sufficient      pam_ssh.so              no_warn try_first_pass
auth            required        pam_unix.so             no_warn try_first_pass

# account
account         required        pam_nologin.so
#account        required        pam_krb5.so
account         required        pam_login_access.so
account         required        pam_unix.so

# session
#session        optional        pam_ssh.so
session         required        pam_permit.so

# password
#password       sufficient      pam_krb5.so             no_warn try_first_pass
password        required        pam_unix.so             no_warn try_first_pass
```

Thanks!
Francesco


----------



## junovitch@ (Jan 4, 2015)

Your /etc/pam.d/sshd looks like the default (compared to looking at my 10.1).  It sounds like the password database didn't get updated.

Does `ls -al /etc/*.db /etc/*passwd*` show the database files as being older than the plain text versions?  If so, run `pwd_mkdb /etc/master.passwd` and `pwd_mkdb /etc/passwd`.

passwd(5)


> FILES
> /etc/passwd         ASCII password file, with passwords removed
> /etc/pwd.db         db(3)-format password database, with passwords removed
> /etc/master.passwd  ASCII password file, with passwords intact
> /etc/spwd.db        db(3)-format password database, with passwords intact


----------



## yethie (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi junovitch,
Thanks for your answer! All the files had the same modify date, which is when I issued the `passwd` command, however running the `pwd_mkdb` command was successful and after that I managed to login with the new password. Now the `passwd` command works fine event without the `pwd_mkdb`.
Thanks a lot!
Francesco


----------

